# Axle GeForce GTS 450 OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2010)

AXLE's GeForce GTS 450 OC is a rock-solid implementation of the NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450. It uses both a custom PCB and cooling solution to deliver the maximum for your hard earned cash. The cooler is running quiet and offers low temperatures which make an excellent foundation for additional overclocking.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> Fan noise on the ASUS GTX 460 DirectCU is very low in idle, but the card ramps up quickly to become well audible under load. These noise levels are comparable to other GTX 460 cards we reviewed so far.



I don't think that belongs.

Excellent review as always though!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2010)

fixed .. i confused the card names :/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn W1z been a busy bee


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah life feels so empty now without the vga bench rig running all the time ... without excel open to collect results .. without stack of graphics cards+packaging so i can barely walk


----------

